
Applied Category Theory 2020 is coming up soon - chmaynard
https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2020/06/27/act2020-program/
======
ghj
Reading through some of these talk titles feels like reading
[https://www.reddit.com/r/VXJunkies](https://www.reddit.com/r/VXJunkies)

------
daanluttik
Sounds interesting is there already a YouTube channel that I can follow to
watch the keynotes afterwards?

